# Fine for Fishing?



## 1eyehunting (May 5, 2012)

i just got back from a great week in St. Joe. it started out kinda odd; as soon as i crossed the fla. state line, i noticed a large pristine lake with a sign that said 'Fine for Fishing'. i thought so ,too, and stopped to throw out for a while. after a couple hours of not catching anything but odd looks from passers-by, i gave it up. i figure that sign musta been put up a long time ago when the fishin was better!
 so in st joe we got a half day (after red-eye solo drive sat. night) off the beach-front of the northwestern tip of the peninsula. we saw pompano(skipped behind the boat), and a couple of small cobia, and spent a few minutes throwing at a lone tripletail, but could catch only whiting.
monday we got plenty of good trout off the flats and fed 9 on those and the whiting.
then the wind kept us off the bay on tues, so we caught whiting, a 4' shark, and other throw-backs in the surf in front of the house.
i tried the bay again wed., but still too windy; but by thurs we were determined to fish in the wind anyway so we went out driftin and draggin and caught flounder, macks, blues, and ladyfish (kept the flounder).
 friday, the wind calmed and  i focused on the flounder, catching a couple larger ones, before getting ready to point it towards home again early saturday.
 i have a couple pics to post as soon as they are e-mailed to me and i fugure out how to post my cell phone pics. 
that was a great week; Thanks to all!


----------



## jamessig (May 5, 2012)

1eyehunting said:


> ... i noticed a large pristine lake with a sign that said 'Fine for Fishing'. i thought so ,too, and stopped to throw out for a while. after a couple hours of not catching anything but odd looks from passers-by, i gave it up. i figure that sign musta been put up a long time ago when the fishin was better!...



LOL. I figure that there was some dollar amount that someone with a twisted sense of humor removed from the front of that sign, like $250.


----------



## bany (May 7, 2012)

I just got back from 10 days on the penninsula. The fishing was great, slow, but hey; I wasn't working! Was good to meet you 1eye. Had fun on the bay and I hope dinner was okay! Hope we can do some sporting around these parts.


----------



## 1eyehunting (May 7, 2012)

here's one pic; i'll have to print and scan the other...


----------



## 1eyehunting (May 9, 2012)

here's my favorite pic or trip...


----------



## 1eyehunting (May 9, 2012)

recurve' sorry to miss you' i stopped by 3 times but could not catch you. my offer made in PM stillstands; best to ya til we meet-
bany, we'll definitely get together soon. i have my son's graduation (from Troy U.)this week-end.
Thanks to All...


----------



## Beehaw (May 10, 2012)

Not to hijack the thread, but Troy is having graduation this weekend?  My son is completing the State Special Olympics at Troy; I bet that place is going to be crowded.  We are planning to drive over and stay at home each night, I bet it will be a madhouse.


----------

